# Hummingbird MEGA



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i've seen videos on line about how great the picture is with the mega and it DOES look sweet.. but i'm wondering if its worth the xtra $500? i plan on getting the Helix 10 for my console and am kind of in neutral about ordering. do you think its worth it or maybe after seeing it 20 times it just like ehh and id be better off just going with the basic Helix with SI? i do plan on getting the 360 transducer down the road and that has me thinking too. a clearer picture at 100 ft out will probably be beneficial. anyone have experience with the MEGA?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Mega imaging is alright. But see no improvement on the 360 view twixt my old 1198 and the my new Mega 10 Helix. If down viewing is important to you. There is an improvement there as the Meg's transducer has a dedicated down view element. Instead of a" blended " view generated by software like 1st generation Helix and other older series MFD's transducers


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

The thing I like on the Helix models is that I can see the screen from all angles with polarized sunglasses
Versus the older models , don't have to take glasses off anymore to see the screen !


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

FishIgo said:


> The thing I like on the Helix models is that I can see the screen from all angles with polarized sunglasses
> Versus the older models , don't have to take glasses off anymore to see the screen !


Amazing visual quality with the last model of Helix-9 Di. It sits above my elite-5 in the console and any sun out,forget about even trying to view the elite. When fishing before daylight and powering up the helix,it'll blind me when the main white sonar screen pops up.It lights up the whole back end of the boat. I mainly use the gps screen and have to change to sonar screen when boats get behind me so they can't see the track I'm working. Very clear pics.I can't imagine how much better pic the g2's are.


----------

